# Minnesota 2017 mushroom photos



## tommyjosh




----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

tommyjosh said:


> View attachment 3478
> View attachment 3479
> View attachment 3479


That a boy Tommy, I am starting to think about them already. That is quite a haul. Hope you have another good year, last year was my best.


----------



## tommyjosh

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> That a boy Tommy, I am starting to think about them already. That is quite a haul. Hope you have another good year, last year was my best.


It was good down south but forsurly not here in the cities


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

tommyjosh said:


> It was good down south but forsurly not here in the cities


When you say down south, southern MN or out of state?


----------



## tommyjosh

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> When you say down south, southern MN or out of state?


 northern Missouri


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I wonder if Shroom God and Scrid make a raid down there. I always keep a eye on that state and Iowa to time when I will be seeing some in the Twin cities area.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Nice fiddle heads, I pickled some using forager chefs recipe, was awesome, might add a grape leaf to it. Read the way he does it, works good.


----------



## tommyjosh

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Nice fiddle heads, I pickled some using forager chefs recipe, was awesome, might add a grape leaf to it. Read the way he does it, works good.


We don't really pick fiddleheads anymore it's mostly ramps


----------

